# New to cyprus



## sylvie123 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi, 

We are moving to cyprus in july. we are going to be in limassol. we have 2 daughters age 8 and 10. we are looking at private school, silverline , heritage and american academy, does anyone have had experience or heard about those school????

Also we are going to get to limassol 3 weeks before our container get there, do you think its enough time to find a rental or should we try to get there before????

Any advice would be so helpful !!!! thanks in advance


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

We have heard wonderful reports from a few friends about the Heritage School. 

I think 3 weeks should be enough time to find a rental since there are vacant villas you could move into right away. Are you familiar with the areas or the market in general?


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

sylvie123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are moving to cyprus in july. we are going to be in limassol. we have 2 daughters age 8 and 10. we are looking at private school, silverline , heritage and american academy, does anyone have had experience or heard about those school????
> 
> ...


Hi Sylvie,

I'm massively biased since I will be working in the English department at Heritage from September, but speaking as someone who looked into every private school in Cyprus before applying for jobs, and who received offers from several, I've been incredibly impressed by Heritage.

The headmaster is a very impressive individual, and the school has a higher proportion of fully qualified teachers (PGCE or equivalent) than many of the other schools I spoke to. Equally, they have a very strong management team, excellent facilities, and - importantly - lots of ambition to keep growing and improving.

To try and be totally balanced about it, the school is big (by Cypriot standards) and very international (42 different nationalities, if my memory serves), which some people may not necessarily want as there is a perception that some of the smaller schools may offer a more personal service. Having worked at big and small schools in the UK, my view is that size has very little bearing on the nature of the education received, but it's something to keep in mind.

I hate sounding like an advertisement, and you should definitely listen more to parents with experience of sending their children to the local schools, but I hope that's helpful,

Simon


----------



## sylvie123 (Apr 29, 2016)

thank you both for your reply. 
it is helpful. My daughters are used to be in international environment, we have been living in Spain for the past 8 years and me being french and my husband american so that won't be a problem.
how far away is the heritage school from the center of limassol?does any of the private school offers spanish classes ? 

As for rental I look online a little bit but not so familiar with the area. ideally we would like to be not so far from the center of limassol and close enough to the beach :0 but when I look online the rental seems to be a bit high ! and most of the rental seem to be furnished as well ? 
what would you recommend as a good area to live?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Rents in Limassol are high compared to places like Paphos and Larnaca and the close you are to the center and to the beach the higher they are..
You would do better to look in one of the outlying villages if you don,t want to pay and arm and a leg.


----------



## Funkymerc (Apr 30, 2016)

hi Sylvie,

We are also relocating to Limassol in July and in need of information. We will probably send our boys to a local school and I'm currently researching which one. No idea on where to and where not to live in Limassol, do you? Good luck with your move.


----------



## sylvie123 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi, 

We are not sure where to live in limassol either. We would prefer to stay close to limassol center and the beach, but we will have to see whats available in July I guess, maybe we can share information we find along the way. how old are your boys?
Are you relocating to limassol for work or for a change of life?


----------



## Funkymerc (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi Sylvie, 
Yes let's share what useful information that we wil gather. Like you, we are keen on a long term rental either in the town of near to the beach but I imagine these two locations are the most sought after so it depends what we get for our money and if not much then we will look into the less expensive options. We are relocating due to my husbands work. And you? I actually have three boys. 6yr old, 4 and a half year old and s 15 month old. Do you know much about Limassol?


----------



## Geordiehandbag (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm also moving to the Limassol area - probably July - it'll be nice to have a little support group. We visited Cyprus in February and had a meeting with the Heads at both The Heritage and The American Academy. We liked both Heads but at The Heritage we were shown around the school by two pupils whereas at the American Academy we only saw the Head's office. We have decided to enrol with the Heritage because the GCSE options were better (our son will be YR10 in September). We haven't got any accommodation sorted yet but will be looking in the areas between the Highways as my husband will have to go into Nicosia on some days. The drive from the Heritage to the centre of Limassol was 10 - 15 minutes and it's a straight forward drive. If you email The Heritage they will send you the school prospectus, price list, etc. Good luck everyone!


----------



## sylvie123 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi, 

I send an email at the heritage school to get more information, But they are on vacation right now I believe for a few days, so waiting on they reply for now. are you both bringing all furniture etc with you? a support group sounds great
We are also moving for work. My husband will be working in the center of limasol. I have not been to cyprus neither to limassol yet. My husband has been many time and has started to look around.


----------



## Geordiehandbag (Dec 20, 2015)

sylvie123 said:


> Are you both bringing all furniture etc with you?


We're bringing cars with us but not furniture as we are renting out our house here in the UK while we are away.


----------



## Funkymerc (Apr 30, 2016)

We also will be renting our house out here in the uk but we might bring a couple of bits, maybe. He seems a lot of the property in Limassol comes furnished. What areas are taking your fancy at the minute ladies?


----------



## Funkymerc (Apr 30, 2016)

Geordiehan, how old are your kids?


----------



## Geordiehandbag (Dec 20, 2015)

Funkymerc said:


> Geordiehan, how old are your kids?


We have a 14yr old son. I'm not sure which areas to concentrate on yet. There are places to rent in or near Palodia which will be very convenient for the Heritage school but we are also toying with the idea of being closer to Limassol. We want our son to be able to socialise easily with friends. He's at that age where he wants some independence so he'll want to 'hang-out' with friends. We currently live in a rural village in the UK where there are no buses etc and we have to drop him off and pick him up all the time. Also considering areas like Germosegia and Moni as they are easily accessible for the Highways. Hopefully going to go back to Cyprus in the next few months to investigate further! X


----------

